# Progress is . . . . .



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Being able to spread the butter straight from the fridge.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Progress is ........................

Having a fridge.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Progress is ...........................

Being able to buy butter.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Progress would be .... having a fridge that knew you were about to need the butter and warming it up to make it softer


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Progress would be having bread etc come pre buttered.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Real progress is have a Liz, my bread etc comes pre buttered.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

> Kev_n_Liz said Real progress is have a Liz, my bread etc comes pre buttered.


surely a pre buttering device should be "low maintenance" :lol:

Mike


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Progress is being able to afford Margarine; which will spread.

Alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

spykal said:


> > Kev_n_Liz said Real progress is have a Liz, my bread etc comes pre buttered.
> 
> 
> surely a pre buttering device should be "low maintenance" :lol:
> ...


My buttering device is as low maintenance as they come Mike, I know this through experiences with similar devices, only problem (if it is a problem) is it does take an awful lot of winding up before leaping into action, whereas previous devices would fly off with little effort on my part, I consider myself lucky in finding such a well specified appliance 

Previous devices have been known to snap with little effort, or dissolve into a mess on the floor, also with equal lack of effort, this one is more robust.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Progress is ...... being educated enough to know that if it spreads straight from the fridge then it aint Butter. :wink:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you 747, that is good advice. In the past I relied upon the colour of the carton. I can now happily move forward another step in my tour through life, backed up by your homespun wisdom. are your talents unlimited?

Alan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Progress ....is

Knowing that butter will not spread direct from the fridge

........so be wise enough not to put it in there!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Progress is . . . . . 

Forgetting the bloody butter and coming up with a few originals! :lol: :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

rosalan said:


> Thank you 747, that is good advice. In the past I relied upon the colour of the carton. I can now happily move forward another step in my tour through life, backed up by your homespun wisdom. are your talents unlimited?
> 
> Alan


Yeah, pretty much as you guessed.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Do you mean to say those aerosol sprays used in American diners don't spray Budder.??? I'm aghast......

Ray. :?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Progress is. .............. remembering you saw Last Tango in Paris but not remembering the plot.

Dick


----------



## Bob44again (Aug 27, 2014)

Progress is...

A 'gressive pro?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> Progress is. .............. remembering you saw Last Tango in Paris but not remembering the plot. Dick


Wasn't that "Last Tango in Halifax" or Ruislip...???

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Progress is remembering that you have not answered this already, even if you haven't a clue where the butter is hiding.....

What's a fridge?????

Time for my medication nurse.......

What's a nurse got to do with butter?

Sounds like a slippery slope to me.......

Dave (I think) 8O :roll: :?:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Glandwr said:
> 
> 
> > Progress is. .............. remembering you saw Last Tango in Paris but not remembering the plot. Dick
> ...


*************************

No Ray Paris. The other two did not have a butter related scene in them as far as I recall :lol:

Dick


----------

